# Japanese Anime with BHM and FFA



## RVGleason (Feb 21, 2016)

Just discovered this funny and cute Japanese anime series Ojisan to Marshmallow about an older, overweight office worker with a fixation on marshmallows and his young co-worker who has a fixation on him and uses marshmallows in order for her to seduce him. 

http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLhi9KEkCIMdFeN2dGdEV7983-5W_Ct9Dz


----------



## dwesterny (Feb 21, 2016)

RVGleason said:


> Just discovered this funny and cute Japanese anime series Ojisan to Marshmallow about an older, overweight office worker with a fixation on marshmallows and his young co-worker who has a fixation on him and uses marshmallows in order for her to seduce him.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLhi9KEkCIMdFeN2dGdEV7983-5W_Ct9Dz



Please include a trigger warning on all posts referencing anime. I find it deeply disturbing. See below.
http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=117474


----------



## RVGleason (Feb 21, 2016)

The subject line says "Japanese Anime". How much more clearer can it be?


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Feb 21, 2016)

RVGleason said:


> The subject line says "Japanese Anime". How much more clearer can it be?



Haha repped you for that!


----------



## dwesterny (Feb 21, 2016)

You people are all insensitive.


----------



## RVGleason (Feb 21, 2016)

Here are a few screen caps from the series. 

View attachment image.jpeg


View attachment image.png


----------



## ouroboros (Feb 21, 2016)

...I thin I know my next binge show will be.


----------



## Cobra Verde (Feb 21, 2016)

_Homeboys in Outer Space_?


----------



## tankyguy (Feb 21, 2016)

TFW more people finally show up to the party.










I think her brother suspects something.


----------



## RVGleason (Feb 21, 2016)

A couple of more screen caps. 

View attachment image.jpeg


View attachment image.jpg


----------



## RVGleason (Feb 25, 2016)

Eighth episode.

https://kissanime.to/Anime/Ojisan-to-Marshmallow/Episode-008?id=123060


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Feb 26, 2016)

I was just glancing at the first one - its cute. Had to remind myself to turn a part of my brain off though when i was like why he hell is he trying to beat the crap out of her? Oh wait, its anime. (Don't get me wrong I like anime but it takes a certain brain set to get into it)


----------



## tankyguy (Feb 26, 2016)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> I was just glancing at the first one - its cute. Had to remind myself to turn a part of my brain off though when i was like why he hell is he trying to beat the crap out of her? Oh wait, its anime. (Don't get me wrong I like anime but it takes a certain brain set to get into it)



Episode 6 gets really weird for that.


Episode 8 is just heartbreaking.
I hope it gets another season.


----------



## dwesterny (Feb 26, 2016)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> I was just glancing at the first one - its cute. Had to remind myself to turn a part of my brain off though when i was like why he hell is he trying to beat the crap out of her? Oh wait, its anime. (Don't get me wrong I like anime but it takes a certain brain set to get into it)



Just partially off? I would need to shut down pretty much my entire frontal lobe to tolerate this. I could do it after a full frontal lobotomy. In fact, yes, when the psychiatric world finally comes to their senses, gives up on me and finally performs a much needed full frontal lobotomy, at that time please watch some anime with me right before you choke me to death with my own pillow. I'm sure I will finally be able to full appreciate it.

Anime is evil, horrid, terrible nonsense.


----------



## tankyguy (Feb 26, 2016)

dwesterny said:


> at that time please watch some anime with me right before you choke me to death with my own pillow.



Speaking of anime and pillows, they're releasing a 1.5m tall Snorlax.






It'll be going for $460 USD. I'll charge half that for the same service.


----------



## dwesterny (Feb 26, 2016)

tankyguy said:


> Speaking of anime and pillows, they're releasing a 1.5m tall Snorlax.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sold!


Extra letters


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Feb 26, 2016)

dwesterny said:


> Just partially off? I would need to shut down pretty much my entire frontal lobe to tolerate this. I could do it after a full frontal lobotomy. In fact, yes, when the psychiatric world finally comes to their senses, gives up on me and finally performs a much needed full frontal lobotomy, at that time please watch some anime with me right before you choke me to death with my own pillow. I'm sure I will finally be able to full appreciate it.
> 
> Anime is evil, horrid, terrible nonsense.




It was cute. Hit on a lot of tropes we discuss here, including being thought weird by your friends and family, the object of your affection being totally clueless, etc.

The last ep was cute with the amost stabbing. Reminds me of spats with my own siblings *says with affectionate reminscing tone*


----------



## loopytheone (Feb 26, 2016)

tankyguy said:


> Speaking of anime and pillows, they're releasing a 1.5m tall Snorlax.
> 
> It'll be going for $460 USD. I'll charge half that for the same service.



You telling me we have to pay for the honour of laying on you? =p


----------



## tankyguy (Feb 26, 2016)

loopytheone said:


> You telling me we have to pay for the honour of laying on you? =p



Every business has expenses.
Transportation, maintenance, government and municipal licensing fees, etc.
You're dealing with a professional dakimakura here.
:happy:


----------



## MattB (Feb 26, 2016)

I'm not really into anime, but I really like how life-like it is...

Because we all have disappearing eyes...sometimes...


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Feb 26, 2016)

tankyguy said:


> Every business has expenses.
> Transportation, maintenance, government and municipal licensing fees, etc.
> You're dealing with a professional dakimakura here.
> :happy:





Besides maintaining that physique isn't cheap on the food bills. Gotta offset!

[email protected] yeah...


----------



## tankyguy (Feb 26, 2016)

MattB said:


> I'm not really into anime, but I really like how life-like it is...
> 
> Because we all have disappearing eyes...sometimes...



http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/HiddenEyes


----------



## kittymahlberg (Feb 27, 2016)

OMG, I think I'm in love. The voiceovers stating the obvious, that live-action recipe bit.... It's almost painfully goofy, but the premise makes me happy. The bit with the pillow actually kind of strikes a chord... 

I don't watch anime as a rule, but I've seen enough here and there to recognize the tropes, understand most of the cultural stuff, even pick up some words. So the formulas and humor feel simultaneously normal and still uber weird to me.

Also, after Episode 1, I now must make a trip to the asian mart. Maybe they'll have that Snorlax in stock....


----------



## RVGleason (Mar 4, 2016)

Episode number 9.

https://kissanime.to/Anime/Ojisan-to-Marshmallow/Episode-009?id=123362


----------



## kittymahlberg (Mar 8, 2016)

Yay, Ep. 9!

I swear I am both of these girls--"triggered" by the word "normal" and still dressing up in cosplay at age 30. . . .


----------



## RVGleason (Mar 10, 2016)

Episode 10 with a surprise twist.

https://kissanime.to/Anime/Ojisan-to-Marshmallow/Episode-010?id=123666


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Mar 10, 2016)

D'aw this is cute


----------



## tankyguy (Mar 10, 2016)

Only a couple more episodes left.


----------



## RVGleason (Mar 17, 2016)

Chapter 11.

https://kissanime.to/Anime/Ojisan-to-Marshmallow/Episode-011?id=123830


----------



## RVGleason (Mar 24, 2016)

Chapter 12 with a really sweet conclusion. 

https://kissanime.to/Anime/Ojisan-to-Marshmallow/Episode-012?id=124106


----------



## RVGleason (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## kittymahlberg (Mar 25, 2016)

"He was taken away by a voluptuous, perverted woman!"

Best description of a busty FFA ever.


----------



## tankyguy (Mar 26, 2016)

That was a fun anime. Short but sweet, with the best ending that could be hoped for.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Mar 27, 2016)

Yes, super cute!


----------



## RVGleason (Jul 7, 2016)

Chapter 13, a bit bizarre.

https://youtu.be/gXicBFVDfvQ


----------

